# Bucktails, feathers, and skirts.?



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can get bucktails, feathers, and skirts for making ling and pompano jigs?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/


----------



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle

Half-Hitch (Destin)

Bass Pro Shop (Destin)


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tacklemaking Supplies*



Starlifter said:


> Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle
> 
> Half-Hitch (Destin)
> 
> Bass Pro Shop (Destin)


X2; well worth the drive. I've also found some limited stocks locally. C2


----------

